# Which eye do you use?



## StudentOfLight (Jan 27, 2015)

Do you know what your dominant eye is? Do you use your dominant eye when composing through the viewfinder or do you force yourself to use your non-dominant eye in order to try to stimulate the other half of your brain?


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 27, 2015)

I think I opt for comfort... using the left eye... Because the right is blocked by the camera so I can ignore the information coming from that eye without shutting it tight.

Also, I had lasic a few years ago and I have 20/20 in both, but the left eye looks long while the right hands back and focuses on the near field. It is messed up, but I've always been able to split my vision as needed. I'm really good at those stupid 3d posters.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 27, 2015)

Left eye dominant, right handed, but I shoot a rifle with my left and a handgun with my right, so I'm semi-ambidextrous. I typically use my left eye in the VF, but feel pretty comfortable with my right as well.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 27, 2015)

I am extremely left eye dominant. I have never tried using my right eye. Not sure how that would work for me.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 27, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Left eye dominant, right handed, but I shoot a rifle with my left and a handgun with my right, so I'm semi-ambidextrous. I typically use my left eye in the VF, but feel pretty comfortable with my right as well.


I am also somewhat ambidextrous. I used to draw and write with both hands as a kid and I played various sports either left/right-handed/footed. Unfortunately back in the day most kids (myself included) were trained out of being a lefty.

I'm right eye dominant at present but actively compose through the viewfinder with my left eye. I've heard that it generates more whole-brain-activity which is good for both creativity and problem solving.


----------



## lol (Jan 27, 2015)

Interesting one this... I tried a similar question on another forum and results came back near enough 50/50. Will be interesting to see if that is the case here once the numbers go up some more.

I tried to correlate it with handedness and basically there didn't seem to be any pattern.


----------



## Joe M (Jan 27, 2015)

I am right-handed but somewhat ambidextrous. I am very left eye dominant though and though I've tried to use my right eye, I can't get the hang of it. In the end it's probably for the best though as I don't have to close my right eye while shooting as it's blocked by the camera thus leading to less eye strain.


----------



## jhpeterson (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm very dominant in my left eye, so I always use that to see the image in the viewfinder. In the days when most all 35mm cameras had to be manually advanced, I'd have to momentarily pull the camera away from my face to wind to the next frame or I'd risk poking myself in the face.
Because the image is weaker and not in exact alignment with the left, I don't see things in 3D. On the other hand, my right eye has the advantage in that it seems to focus closer, perfect when I'm shooting for reading what's on the LCDs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 27, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Do you use your dominant eye when composing through the viewfinder or do you force yourself to use your non-dominant eye in order to try to stimulate the other half of your brain?



Sorry, but that's not how it works. The left side of visual space is represented on the right side of the brain (and vice versa), so each eye projects to both hemispheres of the brain.


----------



## bereninga (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow, I've never thought of this. I'm kind of left-handed. I eat and write w/ my left. But I throw, bat and kick w/ my right. Now that I think of it, I always use my right eye for the VF. Maybe I should try to use my left eye and see if I take photos differently!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jan 27, 2015)

left handed right eye dominate


----------



## CaptainZero (Jan 27, 2015)

Right eye. And if I'm shooting sports, sometimes I'll leave the left one open to watch the play at the same time. Kind of like a shotgun.


----------



## eli452 (Jan 27, 2015)

I am right-handed & right eye dominant. But I use the right eye for another reason altogether. When shooting I use the controls on the camera's right side, so I do not want my nose to interfere. Also keeping my left eye open I can watch the space between me and the subject for people passing by etc.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 27, 2015)

I've tried, with mixed results... sometimes it works really well and I can find my subject without issue, then there are times where I'm totally lost and take no shots. 



CaptainZero said:


> Right eye. And if I'm shooting sports, sometimes I'll leave the left one open to watch the play at the same time. Kind of like a shotgun.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 27, 2015)

I've attempted to look through the viewfinder with my left eye, but it just doesn't feel right for me. However, I've tried to increase the amount of looking with both eyes - right eye in viewfinder, and lefty to find flying birds. It's rather hard to have a wide angle view with the left eye and line it up with what the 400mm projects to the right one.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 27, 2015)

Easier to hold the camera steady with my left eye looking through the viewfinder. Essentially, the eyecup is one point of contact and my nose / face against the body is another while my right hand is a third. Otherwise, the shutter button and my right hand is off "in the air."


----------



## DRR (Jan 27, 2015)

I am left eye dominant and right handed, left eye to viewfinder. Right eye seems very awkward (ergonomically)


----------



## EddieNM (Jan 27, 2015)

I am left handed and I use my left eye for the view finder. I eat and write left handed, I throw right handed, I shoot my S&W 9mm with either hand it doesn't matter but I always use my left eye to line up the target.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm left handed and use my right eye. I could use my left eye as well, but I don't like my nose in the middle of the controls on the right side.


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2015)

I am right eye dominant and right handed.


----------



## TeT (Jan 27, 2015)

"my inner eye"



Normally right, unless I am tracking something off camera as well....


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 27, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Do you use your dominant eye when composing through the viewfinder or do you force yourself to use your non-dominant eye in order to try to stimulate the other half of your brain?
> ...



Ok, it feels weird explaining this to you, but there is something as eyed-ness or ocular dominance (not to be confused with Ocular dominance columns, for others reading this post) (see Porac and Coren, 1976). You can easily test it out by holding a pencil vertically in front of you and having something on the background matching its position. When you close one eye, you see the background shift in reference to the pencil but not so for the other eye. The latter is said to be your dominant eye. Some people don't have this preference.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 27, 2015)

Click said:


> I am right eye dominant and right handed.


That sounds pretty weird compared to the rest of us


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2015)

Am I right? 

;D


----------



## dhr90 (Jan 27, 2015)

I've never even seen someone shoot with their left eye. Although I don't tend to look that closely. Seems a bit almost unnatural to me. Doesn't it squash your nose somewhat? 

As to the to question, right handed and use my right eye. Although I do use right or left eye only at times if inspecting certain parts at work, but I'm trying to get out of that habit as it was causing me grief after doing it.


----------



## kaswindell (Jan 27, 2015)

I always thought I was odd because I am left eyed/right handed. Now I know that isn't the reason I'm odd.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jan 27, 2015)

Left eye to the viewfinder. Left-handed for most things, right handed at most sports. Thankful to all still working in sync. :


----------



## dkaiser (Jan 27, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > I am right eye dominant and right handed.
> ...



So I'm weird too?  I'm also right handed and my right eye is the dominant one. Therefore I use my right eye to look through the viewfinder.
Another reason is that I like to close the eye which I'm not using which I only can in this combination (right eye open, left eye closed). Maybe if this also worked the other way round I could try to use my left eye more often


----------



## Besisika (Jan 27, 2015)

Right hand, right eye. I shoot with both eyes opened at all focal lengths. Sometimes feel weird on longer focal length. I never even tried to shoot with left eye, don't recall.


----------



## bdeutsch (Jan 27, 2015)

I am strongly right-handed and right-eye dominant, and shoot with my right eye. If I'm trying to get good balance, my left foot is always forward. 

Deutsch Photography LLC: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Corporate Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## CaptainZero (Jan 27, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...



I find this whole topic interesting. I would have never thought someone would use their left eye because then your face gets in the way of all the controls. At least mine does.  Seems like more people do that than the right eye. 

I tried this test, and when I hold it up and look at the pen, I see two things in the background to look at. If I look at the background, I see two pens in the foreground. Seems to not matter for me.


----------



## Zv (Jan 27, 2015)

I use my right eye as it was how I learned to hold the camera - grip it in your right hand with left hand under the lens and look through the viewfinder with your right eye. 

I tried teaching my girlfriend the same technique but she said it felt weird and she preferred her left eye! At first I was like "no no no no! You have to use your right eye!" To which she replied "why?" I mumbled something about proper technique and being able to see your subject fully with the left eye while looking through the viewfinder. 

Hmmm good to see that there are other left eye users out there. This will make her happy!


----------



## LesC (Jan 28, 2015)

I've always used my left eye as due to an accident when I was young, the sight in my right eye is much poorer even with glasses/contact lenses.

Very surprised to see the scores dead level at the moment - always considered that as a left eye user I'd be in a very small minority!


----------



## tphillips63 (Jan 28, 2015)

My left eye, even when I did not know it was my dominant eye.


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm right-handed. I have astigmatism on my right eye that hasn't entirely been correctied through contact lenses. so the vision out of my left eye is superior. However, shooting with my left eye feels so awkward that I always shoot with my right eye. Maybe all my camera lenses are out of focus just enough to compensate for my slightly compromised vision out of my right eye ;D


----------



## Triggyman (Jan 28, 2015)

Formerly left eyed, but one day I started using the right eyes for kicks, then it became my new habit.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm right-eye dominant and use this exclusively when looking through the VF. In fact I'm pretty much right-side dominant with everything (even hearing 'cos my left has tinnitus!), although just to be awkward I write with my left hand.


----------



## surapon (Jan 28, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Do you know what your dominant eye is? Do you use your dominant eye when composing through the viewfinder or do you force yourself to use your non-dominant eye in order to try to stimulate the other half of your brain?



Dear Friend , Mr. StudentOfLight .
Well, I use both eyes open and see ( I am Right hand User), I use the right eye see at the viewfinder fro make sure that the AF spot on the right target, AND THE MOST IMPORTANT THING = The Left eye on the Most beautiful lady , who just walk pass me, And I will take only 1 mili-second , move the camera, point the right eye and viewfinder to her best spot and press the shutter.
Yes, In the past when I were young, I was the Marksman/ Sharpshooter in my University Team, And I have learn from my Great Teacher ( The Army Sniper) that, When we Aim the target, OPEN BOTH EYES---Never Close one eye, and that make the open eye see the distortion view( Because the squeeze muscle on the closed eye), and we will miss the target.
YES, In another IDEA, Open both eyes for difference functions, and We ( Young man like us, Yes, I am 66 years young) will never miss the beautiful target---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 28, 2015)

LOL, Surapon! This post once again justifies Rusty's signature line' "Yes, but what would Surapon say?" ;D ;D ;D
It is a funny post which nevertheless accurately describes the science behind it. You are a genius, sir!

I am also right eye dominant. However, I use my right eye in the VF because (1) it keeps my nose away from the LCD screen but more importantly (2) it allows me to keep my left eye open and help compose. I was trained to use both eyes in a scope from using old-style microscopes in medical school. Also, as Surapon said your vision is affected if you keep an eye closed, which is why during eye testing at the optometrists the non-tested eye is kept open but shielded. 

CaptainZero:
The test is not quite what you did. You need to keep looking at the pencil- it helps if the background is close enough so it is reasonably well in focus. For example, line up a point on your computer screen with the pencil, and look at the pencil with both eyes open. Make sure the pencil isn't too close to the screen or else the effect will be too negligible to notice. Let's say pencil at 25 cms, and the screen at 3 feet. For right eye dominant people, the point on the background and the pencil are still lined up when you close your left eye, but when you close your right eye the background seems to shift to the left. It is still possible you are in the minority without a preference for either eye.



dkaiser said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



I believe right eye dominance is much more common that left eye dominance. This trait is completely independent of right or left handedness (and here too, right handedness is much more common). Therefore, as a combination of independently sorted traits, right eye-right hand dominance is more common, although in lesser frequency.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 28, 2015)

surapon said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what your dominant eye is? Do you use your dominant eye when composing through the viewfinder or do you force yourself to use your non-dominant eye in order to try to stimulate the other half of your brain?
> ...


Very good statement Surapon! I also use my right eye 100% when looking through the viewfinder. Yes, we can use the left one to see the entire sorroundings.


----------



## Velo Steve (Jan 28, 2015)

Left is leading right by 40 to 34 at the moment. Is it because...
1) Right eye dominance is less common than claimed here.
2) A camera just feels better held with the left eye to the viewfinder.
3) Left handed people are more likely to read posts about left versus right, so we are a very biased group.

My money is on option 3. Maybe we need another poll, but with a misleading title to draw an unbiased (if annoyed) set of responses.

Another left hand, left eye shooter.


----------



## greger (Jan 28, 2015)

Left eye. I am trying to use my right eye on the viewfinder and left eye open to help track the subject, usually a BIF.
My right eye is weaker than my left. I am right handed. I started using my left eye on my AE1 forty years ago. Old habits are hard to break. ;D


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 28, 2015)

Velo Steve said:


> Left is leading right by 40 to 34 at the moment. Is it because...
> 1) Right eye dominance is less common than claimed here.
> 2) A camera just feels better held with the left eye to the viewfinder.
> 3) Left handed people are more likely to read posts about left versus right, so we are a very biased group.
> ...



1) isn't necessarily correct because 'eyed-ness' isn't directly correlated with preference of using eye for composition. I find it equally convenient to compose with my left eye. The problem lies in the fact that my nose is brushing against the LCD, my right eye is under serious threat of being poked as I BBF with my thumb and doesn't provide any compositional advantage as it is completely blocked.
2) for the reasons above, I doubt this is the case for the majority
3) interesting observation. I wonder...


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm left handed and I use my left eye, although I wish I could use my right eye as I'm forever cleaning the greasy marks off my rear screen.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 28, 2015)

Right Eye. And extremely right-handed. Can't do much with my left hand. Supporting lens and turning zoom ring is about it. 

With right eye on viewfinder I usally close my left eye to fully concentrate on image/scene - but will open left eye whenever I have to watch out for subjects/objects coming into view - before they appear in viewfinder.


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> LOL, Surapon! This post once again justifies Rusty's signature line' "Yes, but what would Surapon say?" ;D ;D ;D
> It is a funny post which nevertheless accurately describes the science behind it. You are a genius, sir!



+1 I totaly agree with you.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 28, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> I think I opt for comfort... using the left eye... Because the right is blocked by the camera so I can ignore the information coming from that eye without shutting it tight.



Amazing information here, I never though of using my left eye at all. I'd *never* have guessed the poll would show the distribution is nearly even!

But I just tried and find that using the left eye is not comfortable: at least with my _smaller 60d & 6d camera bodies_ - my nose is compressed and touches my thumb, but with the right eye my face is nearly flat against the camera.


----------



## DennyF (Jan 28, 2015)

I use my left eye. Am left eye dominant and usually left-handed. I shoot rifles left-handed and aim with my left eye. But I shoot pistols right-handed and aim with my right eye. When using cameras or firearms, I usually close the off eye. Have often been told to keep both eyes open. I've tried to train my brain to accept both eyes open, but the results are never as good as when the off eye is closed. Have enjoyed all the comments on this topic.


----------



## Zv (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow I just realized I'm comfortable using left or right and that my stance is actually more stable with the left eye as my left arm tucks in tighter into my chest. This is awesome, means I can give righty a break from time to time!


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 28, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> I'm left handed and I use my left eye, although I wish I could use my right eye as I'm forever cleaning the greasy marks off my rear screen.



I'm using my right eye, and I still leave greasy marks on the screen. It's just a matter of which upper corner you want to clean.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jan 28, 2015)

1) Right eye when using a DSLR. The left eye can be open or closed, it depends.
2) Both when using a mirrorless. Usually open


----------



## Tsuru (Jan 28, 2015)

This topic just made me realize how screwed up I am :
I was a firearms user long before I seriously picked up a camera with a viewfinder. I am right-handed and left-eye dominant. I have always fired rifles right-handed but am comfortable firing pistols with either hand and either eye.
I just picked up a DSLR to figure out which eye I naturally use and it turns out to be my right. Looking at Surapon's pictures I've used a similar technique where I will close my left to use AF on my subject then I will open and defocus both eyes so I can see what else is going on before I depress the shutter. This works especially well for me when shooting something like a gymnastics demonstration where there are multiple people flying all over the place and I might miss something.


----------



## surapon (Jan 28, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > I'm left handed and I use my left eye, although I wish I could use my right eye as I'm forever cleaning the greasy marks off my rear screen.
> ...



Dear Friend Mr. DominoDude.
And All friends who do not want to clean the greasy LCD screen like me--0-I just use Canon Eyepiece Extender EP-EX15 = Less Than $ 20 US Dollars to add on between camera and original eyepiece n= BINGO , + I can see super clear Viewfinder, because of extra lens in the Eyepiece Extender.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-EP-EX15-Eyepiece-Extender-Cameras/dp/B0000AQI9E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422460498&sr=8-1&keywords=canon+ep+ex15

BUT Canon Eyepiece Extender EP-EX15 is design for 5D MK II---Not For 7D MK II, Before you buy, You must make sure that fit in your Camera.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 28, 2015)

surapon said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > Bennymiata said:
> ...



Excellent! Thanks, Surapon!
I would opt for a nose shortener, but this might be better in the long run.


----------



## Tsuru (Jan 28, 2015)

I did a quick check on Canon's site and they do list compatibility: http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/product-accessories/eos-digital-slr-camera-accessories/eos-viewing-accessories/eyepiece-extender-ep-ex15-ii
The list is quite extensive and but I noticed that both the 7D and 7D II are not listed. then again the 5D II and 5D III are not listed either.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2015)

surapon said:


> And All friends who do not want to clean the greasy LCD screen like me--0-I just use Canon Eyepiece Extender EP-EX15 = Less Than $ 20 US Dollars to add on between camera and original eyepiece n= BINGO , + I can see super clear Viewfinder, because of extra lens in the Eyepiece Extender.



Just be aware that the trade off for not having to clean your LCD as often is a 30% reduction in viewfinder magnification.


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 28, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Just be aware that the trade off [when using an eyepiece extender] for not having to clean your LCD as often is a 30% reduction in viewfinder magnification.



Once again, no free lunch! It's a shame that Canon couldn't sort their compatibility list alphabetically ... and did they really need to list all the kits and refurbished models? (Like there's a difference between them in this context.)

I'm right-handed, and use my left eye for the viewfinder. I never gave it a thought when I first picked up a camera, it just felt natural to do it that way.

I've tried using my right eye, alternating between left eye open and closed, and can't get used to shooting that way. I wanted to like right-eye viewfinding, to reduce the amount of skin oil transferred to the rear LCD. Reassuring to read that it doesn't make all that much difference.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 28, 2015)

I use both hands for different tasks. I shoot the camera with my right hand but deal cards with my left.

I also use both eyes from time to time (but mostly right). 

In addition I also use a technique for action shots where I hold the camera a little away from the face. This allows me to follow fast moving out-of-viewfinder action to coordinate the timing of my shot while simutainiously looking through the viewfinder. Practice has made me very skilled at shooting like this and I hardly ever miss such shots. It works better for me with the viewfinder like this than with live view (on a 5DII).


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 28, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > And All friends who do not want to clean the greasy LCD screen like me--0-I just use Canon Eyepiece Extender EP-EX15 = Less Than $ 20 US Dollars to add on between camera and original eyepiece n= BINGO , + I can see super clear Viewfinder, because of extra lens in the Eyepiece Extender.
> ...



My eyeglasses provide eye relief (should ideally be called nose relief) as well as reduction in viewfinder magnification for free... :
On that note, the 1D models have that extra eye relief but not the corresponding reduction in magnification. Is that because of a larger pentaprism than 5D/6D models?


----------



## Zv (Jan 29, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> I use both hands for different tasks. I shoot the camera with my right hand but deal cards with my left.



Wow that's some real impressive poker skills right there!


----------



## infared (Jan 29, 2015)

Well...I am a proponent of using the eye that you have with you. :


----------



## frazoulaswak (Jan 29, 2015)

As a result of a pronounced strabismus that has become progressively worse since my mid 20's my brain has learned to suppress most of the input from my left eye and I now require a strong magnifying lens in my glasses to make any use of that eye at all. Despite this, when using my DSLRs almost invariably I hold the camera to my left eye.


----------



## surapon (Jan 30, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > And All friends who do not want to clean the greasy LCD screen like me--0-I just use Canon Eyepiece Extender EP-EX15 = Less Than $ 20 US Dollars to add on between camera and original eyepiece n= BINGO , + I can see super clear Viewfinder, because of extra lens in the Eyepiece Extender.
> ...




Thank you, Sir, Dear great Teacher, Mr. neuroanatomist 
Yes, Yes, Yes.
Surapon


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 30, 2015)

surapon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



The teacher is correct - after the ep-ex15 being mentioned I got interested in it, but after some research it doesn't seem it's "worth it" at least to me as customer reviews the "subjective" reduction in vf size is even larger than 30%.


----------



## Tsuru (Jan 30, 2015)

I went looking for one locally to try out and see just how "bad" the reduction is but of course no one has one in stock and only one retailer even lists as something that they normally carry. Does anyone have a picture of the viewfinder with and without the extension?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 2, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


I also thought about the eyepiece extender for my lower end bodies after having the 1Ds-III but as I primarily do portrait work for pay I thought it best to stick with as much magnification as I could get. I like using the 35L and 135L for my paid work. I find it handy being able to see (more easily) fine details like stray hairs and crooked clothing/accessories that need to be fixed before firing off a shot. This is especially the case with the 35mm where details might appear a bit smaller in the viewfinder.


----------



## candyman (Feb 2, 2015)

CaptainZero said:


> Right eye. And if I'm shooting sports, *sometimes I'll leave the left one open to watch the play at the same time*. Kind of like a shotgun.




Funny...at first I thought I was weird for doing that but it seems common ;D 
Right eye, right handed


----------



## verysimplejason (Feb 9, 2015)

candyman said:


> CaptainZero said:
> 
> 
> > Right eye. And if I'm shooting sports, *sometimes I'll leave the left one open to watch the play at the same time*. Kind of like a shotgun.
> ...



Using an almost same technique but it's my left eye that I'm shooting with, the right eye to partially watch the play/event. I'm not a sport shooter but this technique is also quite good for events.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 10, 2015)

So this is crazy. Earlier, I voted and explained that I use my left eye. I can prove this by the smudge on my glasses that I'll get from my eyelash touching the inside of the ocular lens on a hot day. 

But, this past weekend, I was at my Grandson's birthday party shooting away (70-200 f/2.8 ii and 24-70 f/2.8 ii with a 430 ex on my 5Diii) and suddenly realized that I was using either eye and, in fact, began to use the right eye more than the left. I tried to think back as to when I unconsciously switched and could not come up with an answer.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Sorry to dig up an older post, but I was intrigued by the number of people shooting left eye to viewfinder, so I tried it, spent the next few seconds cursing and cleaning off the skin oil on my glasses lens from my right thumb knuckle used for BBF! It seems so contrary to the ergonomics of the camera for me to do it this way, also it would prevent the unused eye from looking past the camera to acquire a target, bird or plane in my case, I find it much easier to bring the camera to bear on a target using both eyes. 
Im fairly ambidextrous through practice, but predominantly right handed and I use my right eye though I may be left eye dominant, but I had trouble getting a result with the pencil and a light stand! Might have been too far away from the stand! 
Very interesting thread. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## geekpower (Feb 25, 2015)

I am mostly right handed (except for holding a hockey stick, where I'm left).

I do not have a dominant eye. Last time I had an eye exam the Dr became very confused during a test where he put a blinder in front of one eye at a time, having me focus the uncovered eye on a target. My focus did not change when he removed the blinder, no matter which side. After running the test a couple times and looking confused, I interrupted him and explained that since childhood I could do the "camera 1 / camera 2" focus switch at will, without needing to cover one eye. He claimed to have never heard of this super power.

To that end, I use either (or both) eyes when shooting a gun, but when shooting photos I use my left eye simply because having more of my face touching the camera stabilizes it.


----------

